# Does That Make Me Crazy? [video]



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, Joe. Isn't it just like a child to make their mother NUTS??!!??


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Lila is driving Kia nuts sometimes,... that is for sure... especially in this video... she was constantly trying to get Kia's attention


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

How fun, I love watching dogs romping in the snow.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a great video! They're having so much fun! We hope to get Augie a playmate one day too 

I've been sitting here trying to make a video of Augie playing in the snow. I got Adobe Premiere Elements video editing software for my birthday. I'm ready to tear my hair out


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Btw. those credits at the end were put there just for fun of course...
We had a blast making this video with Vierka


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great video! Those two had a blast... bet they had a great nap later! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Its always nice to see them playing. Thanks very cute. Lots of room to run and play.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I love it, love it and love it!!!! And sorry have to say my favourite is the light skin one (our Amber is the same colour - not being prejudice!)

But how do you compile this wonderful backtrack music though? Is this an option after or within YOUTUBE?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> But how do you compile this wonderful backtrack music though? Is this an option after or within YOUTUBE?


Nope...you gotta add your own music when you edit your movie. If you use Windows Movie Maker, it'll let you add music....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great video. I'm always amazed at the difference in color between those two, even though they're mother/daughter....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love this video! I particularly like the nipping to keep the play going. They look like they're having a blast.


----------

